# Fly rod rack, show me what you got



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

That's really nice. I don't have an uninterrupted wall long enough for assembled fly rods so I'm having to build something to hold tubes.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I made this one that’s mounted on a closet door in my fly tying room:










and this is on the ceiling:


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Crazy Larry said:


> I made this one that’s mounted on a closet door in my fly tying room:


You have a whole room? I'm jealous


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

it was an intense negotiation. 



redchaser said:


> You have a whole room? I'm jealous


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

redchaser said:


> I'm a bit of a hoarder of fly rods and need to build a rod rack, something that looks nice, to store fly rods in tubes. It would be nice if I could throw a few spinning rods on it too. I'm thinking of something similar to this, I'm also not opposed to a wall mount. If you've got a cool solution post it here, I'd love to get more ideas.
> View attachment 158498


Where is this one from? I want this one


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Rocksteady1 said:


> Where is this one from? I want this one


Here Custom Fly fishing cabinets from New Hamphire: Solid Cherry Wood Fly-fishing Rod Holders. Custom Cabinetry


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I use these folding hooks mounted on the wall I found on amazon to hold rods, with bicycle hangers for my reels.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine are on the wall so I won't post it


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

For a wall mount rack for tubes this one is nice. I think I'll need to build one of each, the rack pictured in my first post, and this one to accommodate my rods.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

I went with a clearance basket I found at IKEA for $20. It was a supposed to be a basket style end table with a heavy wooden top but this one had a missing top. I wanted to build a fancy wooden rack that but in reality, I prefer this by far. There are 10 tubes in there total right now and room from at least 10 more.

I'd like to eventually get rid of the PVC tubes. My 8wt TFO Mangrove in the smaller PVC and my custom 12wt tarpon rod from D. Norman in the Keys in the tall PVC. Most of my reels are in the Allen reel bag, cant see them but theres 3 reels on top, 2 tucked in the back. Then one op the top right cubby. I got a few fiberglass rods in the garage on an overhead rack. I dont breakdown my fiberglass rods. They are usually for pond hoping and are ready for bass and panfish pretty much all the time. from 2wt to 6wt.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

scissorhands said:


> View attachment 158500
> View attachment 158501





scissorhands said:


> View attachment 158500
> View attachment 158501


That is nice! Did you design & create this?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I built a horizontal rack that stands behind my roll top desk. It gives me more space for crap on top of the desk as well as a place to hold my rods lol.

It works great for me. Yeah I know I need to take the trash out.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I picked up this wardrobe at an auction for $50, and added the rod holders made out of scrap ply and 2X4. It doesn't fit everyone's decor, but it works for me


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> I built a horizontal rack that stands behind my roll top desk. It gives me more space for crap on top of the desk as well as a place to hold my rods lol.
> 
> It works great for me. Yeah I know I need to take the trash out.
> View attachment 158648


I like that great idea


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

fishnpreacher said:


> I picked up this wardrobe at an auction for $50, and added the rod holders made out of scrap ply and 2X4. It doesn't fit everyone's decor, but it works for me
> 
> View attachment 158677
> View attachment 158678


That's really cool, though I'm not sure I have room for a wardrobe. It's a thought though


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

I just completed this rack. Its styled after the ones made by the same guy that did the rack in the original post. Fun project.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Buffalo Bob said:


> That is nice! Did you design & create this?


My neighbor made them for me,


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

fishnpreacher said:


> I picked up this wardrobe at an auction for $50, and added the rod holders made out of scrap ply and 2X4. It doesn't fit everyone's decor, but it works for me
> 
> View attachment 158677
> View attachment 158678


Preach,

I gave it some more thought, then jumped on FB Marketplace and found a nice cedar armoire for a really good price. I'm going to make a little room and go that route. I like the idea of having the additional storage space for tackle bags etc. I'll post pics once I have it set up. Thank you


----------



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## coloradowalt (Oct 26, 2012)

scissorhands said:


> View attachment 158500
> View attachment 158501


ScissorHands, where did you get these?


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

It has nice racks inside:


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

coloradowalt said:


> ScissorHands, where did you get these?


my neighbor made it for me


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

texasag07 said:


> I built a horizontal rack that stands behind my roll top desk. It gives me more space for crap on top of the desk as well as a place to hold my rods lol.
> 
> It works great for me. Yeah I know I need to take the trash out.
> View attachment 158648


That’s a super legit rack! Out of the way. 

My wife jumps on me for my trash can too. Shoulda seen my apartment before we got married. Let’s just say the living room became a garage and the kitchen is where I stored my kayak. Had to move a bicycle every time I wanted to watch tv. Bed room had indoor dipole antennas strung across the room for my ham station. She hated coming over.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> View attachment 158842
> 
> 
> I just completed this rack. Its styled after the ones made by the same guy that did the rack in the original post. Fun project.


Very Nice!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

redchaser said:


> Preach,
> 
> I gave it some more thought, then jumped on FB Marketplace and found a nice cedar armoire for a really good price. I'm going to make a little room and go that route. I like the idea of having the additional storage space for tackle bags etc. I'll post pics once I have it set up. Thank you


The rod holder side is 1/2"ply, and is 2 pieces of ply cut the same, I ripped a 2x4 and made 4 corners. I spaced it an inch off the bottom of the cabinet so the rod tubes fit in top and bottom of the rack. I cut the holes 2" because thats the size hole saw I had. They really could be a bit smaller and work a bit better.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Found a nice Cedar armoire on FB marketplace, nice piece in good condition. It had a shelf that went all the way across near the top, and a rod for hanging clothes. I removed the shelf and rod because they were in the way of my longer rod tubes, made the rod holder shelf out of 1/2 inch ply then installed 2 shelves on the right side for gear. I like how it turned out.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

SWEET!


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

huge


----------



## Doubletap (Jan 3, 2018)

redchaser said:


> I'm a bit of a hoarder of fly rods and need to build a rod rack, something that looks nice, to store fly rods in tubes. It would be nice if I could throw a few spinning rods on it too. I'm thinking of something similar to this, I'm also not opposed to a wall mount. If you've got a cool solution post it here, I'd love to get more ideas.
> View attachment 158498





texasag07 said:


> I built a horizontal rack that stands behind my roll top desk. It gives me more space for crap on top of the desk as well as a place to hold my rods lol.
> 
> It works great for me. Yeah I know I need to take the trash out.
> View attachment 158648


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

After looking at some of your fly rod collections, I am suddenly all for redistribution of wealth.
Please do your civic duty and send me 30% of your fly tackle immediately. 

I just have mine scattered about. I have a PVC rod-rack for the expensive trolling rods, and my fly gear gets propped against it most of the time.
This eyesore has a 100% success rate of making sure my wife doesn't come into my office and thus I no longer hear about the feathers and other misc fly tying scraps (and full trashcan) that is in my office.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Jared D said:


> After looking at some of your fly rod collections, I am suddenly all for redistribution of wealth.
> Please do your civic duty and send me 30% of your fly tackle immediately.
> 
> I just have mine scattered about. I have a PVC rod-rack for the expensive trolling rods, and my fly gear gets propped against it most of the time.
> This eyesore has a 100% success rate of making sure my wife doesn't come into my office and thus I no longer hear about the feathers and other misc fly tying scraps (and full trashcan) that is in my office.


I solved that problem, kept the gear, lost the wife.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> View attachment 158500
> View attachment 158501


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> View attachment 158500
> View attachment 158501


is this set for sale or where can I buy one? Also looks like the rods would sag with out a cente support??


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Rayreds said:


> is this set for sale or where can I buy one? Also looks like the rods would sag with out a cente support??


Most modern fly rods are exceptionally light, hardly enough weight in the blank and components to make it sag.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

redchaser said:


> Most modern fly rods are exceptionally light, hardly enough weight in the blank and components to make it sag.


Well my RPLXI will sag. Guess I add a support or buy tech


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Rayreds said:


> Well my RPLXI will sag. Guess I add a support or buy tech


Mount the racks closer together if you are worried about sagging. Or add a center rack.


----------

